
A realtime animation in 64kb: F - Felix's Workshop - scene
http://pouet.net/prod.php?which=59106
======
ddorian43
check out kkrieger /doom3 graphics in 64kb

~~~
ldsa
kkrieger is actually 96kb. It was damn impressive in 2004, and it still is!

